# Is Halifax Safe



## colm (22 Oct 2008)

I was thinking about moving my current account to Halifax who are offering free banking & 10% interest.
Would this be safe in the current climate.
Any opinions please?


----------



## tiger (22 Oct 2008)

Have a look at google news.  Halifax are part of HBOS, and are due to merge with Lloyds TSB.
According to their [broken link removed], deposits are protected up to €100,000.


----------



## colm (22 Oct 2008)

Thanks Tiger.


----------



## Lamps (26 Oct 2008)

Is there any catches to this account? 10% intrest once my wages go through it sounds great compared to what im currently getting, plus a visa debit card (so its cheaper to buy flights with Ryanair who I use a lot) and no government creidt card charge next year? Are there customer service and online banking good? I will be using the card abroad quite a bit, wth that in mind is it a good choice? Is it a simple enough process to change from AIB? Also is it easy to transfer to other accoutns online?

Im just with AIB at the moment, have my credit card so was always going to stick with them for handiness, but it expires next month so was thinking of changingaccounts. Would prefer a Visa debit, the Maestro debit card is useless online and outside of ireland


----------



## cleverclogs7 (27 Oct 2008)

yes i was thinking of doing the same BUT...........they failed to tell me you have to pay D.I.R.T  nothing is ever as it seems.


----------



## gipimann (27 Oct 2008)

Lamps said:


> a visa debit card (so its cheaper to buy flights with Ryanair who I use a lot)


 
There is no difference in the Ryanair charge for Visa Debit Card and Credit Cards (€5 per person per flight), so you won't save anything by switching from CC to DC.

Check the transaction charges which can be quite high if you use your Debit Card abroad in non-euro zone (or buy non-Euro on the internet).


----------



## gipimann (27 Oct 2008)

cleverclogs7 said:


> yes i was thinking of doing the same BUT...........they failed to tell me you have to pay D.I.R.T  nothing is ever as it seems.


 
From Halifax Current Account terms and conditions

8.5 We calculate interest we pay you on credit balances in your current account daily at the rate set out in ‘Your Guide to Fees and Charges' leaflet. We may change these rates at any time. Interest we pay you is calculated on the basis of a year of 365 days and (if applicable) credited to your current account (_less any amounts we are required to withhold, for example, Deposit Interest Retention Tax_) on each account opening anniversary date.


----------



## Lamps (27 Oct 2008)

Im going to stick with AIb amd go for the Click credit card. More secure, can see your transactions online.


----------



## Slim (28 Oct 2008)

Lamps said:


> Is there any catches to this account? 10% intrest once my wages go through it sounds great compared to what im currently getting,


 
We use this account for Mrs Evenslimmer's paycheck to go through. We make sure there there is never less than €2k in it and use the SO facility to fund Regular Saver with Halifax and externally to Anglo. Good online access and easy enough transfers.

Slim & evenSlimmer


----------

